# prevent static cling to eyeglasses lens ?



## picard (Apr 17, 2006)

My eyeglasses lens attract alot of static dust during the day. Is there a way to prevent static cling? I have to wash the lens several times a day. It can cause the anti-reflective coating to wear off. 

For the guys who wear glasses , what do you do to prevent static cling to lenses?


----------



## K A (Apr 17, 2006)

I use a cleaner called Pro Lens Cleaner. Bottle says anti-fog/anti-static for glass and plastic lenses. Comes in a 6oz bottle. I use it with one of those micro fiber lens cloths. It's called Pro Clears micro-miracle cloth for clean lenses.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 17, 2006)

That's the problem I'm experiencing too. See Clear seems to work—for a little while.


----------



## bfg9000 (Apr 18, 2006)

The anti-static sprays for CRT monitors work by leaving an electrically conductive film, which would probably also work for glasses.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Apr 18, 2006)

I clean my glasses by opening a cold water tap with a very slow flow so that the water is close to room temperature, and then I slightly tap the top of a dish detergent bottle with my index finger, getting a *very* slight amount of detergent on the tip which I then smear a bit between finger and thumb. I then run the water over the lenses and very gently distribute the detergent on the lenses, rinsing it off as I go. It usually takes about 2 seconds or so for each lens. It removes all traces of dirt and skin oils which attract dust. I then dry with a single facial tissue. I'm positive that little or no wear or damage occurs to the lens or the anti-glare coating.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 18, 2006)

I have been told to use "liquid fabric softner" on TV screen to stop static.

should work on eye glasses to.

regards.


----------



## Orbit (Apr 18, 2006)

pro lense all the way!!!!


----------

